# Water grinding wheel



## chefcomesback (Aug 14, 2014)

Anybody knows where can I find a water grinding wheel? I am not looking for massive ones , something small will do for the interim. I am located in Australia , obviously the freight will be a big factor . Thanks


Sent from my iPhone using Kitchen Knife Forum


----------



## mistascoopa (Aug 14, 2014)

I've been curious to know how much these things cost as well. What size/specs are you interested in?

I viewed on YT some smaller ones that rotate on a horizontal axis similar to the ones from the Kohetsu blacksmiths as well as Takamura's. Question: What makes the water they use neon green?


----------



## chefcomesback (Aug 14, 2014)

Anti rusting agent


Sent from my iPhone using Kitchen Knife Forum


----------



## chefcomesback (Aug 14, 2014)

I don't know what my options would be, my only criteria is nothing bigger than a 30-40 cm diameter 


Sent from my iPhone using Kitchen Knife Forum


----------



## HHH Knives (Aug 14, 2014)

Grizzly tool makes a small wet grinder. Its a 10" or approx 25cm. wheel. http://www.grizzly.com/products/10-Wet-Grinder-Kit-Anniversary-Edition/T10010ANV

I have never used one but considered buying one MANY times. Just never pulled the trigger.


----------



## scotchef38 (Aug 15, 2014)

I have had a Tormek for years.They arent cheap but are well built and will last.They are readily available in Oz.Schepach do a cheaper version but I havent used one so cant comment.


----------



## KimBronnum (Aug 15, 2014)

I know Maksim bought one about six months ago. I would guess its about 40 cm i diameter. Consider writing to him


----------



## osakajoe (Aug 16, 2014)

Something like this?
http://www.naniwa-kenma.co.jp/sharpening_stone/sharpening_machine/

I use the machine on top of the list from time time.


----------



## mistascoopa (Aug 16, 2014)

Can you translate the price listing for each of them in USD?

I'd chop my D*** off for the bottom one. 

:justkidding:

No seriously...


----------



## zitangy (Aug 16, 2014)

scotchef38 said:


> I have had a Tormek for years.They arent cheap but are well built and will last.They are readily available in Oz.Schepach do a cheaper version but I havent used one so cant comment.



http://content.jettools.com/sellsheets/708015_ss.pdf

Competitor to Tormek. You purchase Japanese water stones for this model. I have retired my Tormek as it is painfully slow and does leave a hollow grind; which is not what I am after. I wld be open to a model if the round stone is laid flat.

Rgds D
D


----------



## chefcomesback (Aug 16, 2014)

Thank you everyone , will be doing some research and see what the prices are like 


Sent from my iPhone using Kitchen Knife Forum


----------



## Dave Martell (Aug 16, 2014)

zitangy said:


> I have retired my Tormek as it is painfully slow and does leave a hollow grind; which is not what I am after. I wld be open to a model if the round stone is laid flat.




I as well.


----------



## sloegin (Aug 16, 2014)

The Makita 9820 is horizontally orientated.


----------



## osakajoe (Aug 16, 2014)

mistascoopa said:


> Can you translate the price listing for each of them in USD?
> 
> I'd chop my D*** off for the bottom one.
> 
> ...



http://www.amazon.co.jp/gp/product/B00BYP1NKQ/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20

http://item.rakuten.co.jp/yminfo/10004868/


Still in Japanese but prices listed in Japanese yen, so easy to convert. I noticed some suggestions on the bottom of the amazon page for much cheaper but have never heard of the brands.


----------

